# Warning after tickets



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I am 17.. almost 18 and have a JOL.. About 7 months ago i got pulled over for speeding and bottom line was a ciminal offense went to court to scarrs. Now 7 months later got a written warning. The officer told me from the begining that it was going to be a warning and he understands how it is he was a kid once and so on. Will this go on my record? and will it affect my license in any way such as maybe loss of license? I know it is only a warning and nothing would happpen but I dont know if it is different becuase of my ticket 7 months ago. please help


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Here we go again.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Speeding isn't a criminal offense.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Speeding is a Civil Motor Vehicle Infraction, kid.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Speeding isn't a criminal offense.


JOL first 6 months is.


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

I see you learned your lesson the 1st time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

SinePari said:


> JOL first 6 months is.


You learn something new everyday.....they don't call me "The Chapter 90 King" for nothing.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

It's not criminal per se, but the new Melanie's Law places pretty harsh penalties for speeding infractions found responsible with JOLs. Suspensions, big fines, driver's training, hearing to reinstate your license, etc.


----------

